# AC/DC refrigerator



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking for an ac/dc refrigerator to take camping. My wife & I both require medication that needs refrigeration, and it was recently suggested that ice & coolers are not recommended, versus refrigeration.
We camp out of a full size van, but are basically tent campers, as that our van affords little room for appliances. Anyone out there know of a worthy unit that is portable, runs on ac/dc, can hold more than one beverage can and doesn't cost an arm and leg? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe look into a 12 volt cooler, we have one we use for traveling and it works out great. no need for ice and everything stays cold. i've left it plugged in (without starting the truck) for a couple of days and not run the truck battery down. anyhow, might be worth looking into...
good luck, Bob:10220:


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

P20 Koolatron 18 Quart 12 Volt Refrigerator Cooler
this is what we use.


----------



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the super info. I'm going to try to track the Koolatron people for some specifics. My wife's meds have a very specific temp range at which they must be kept.

Thank you again – great help.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

You might want to look into this also. And they come in different sizes just google coleman or igloo coolers. 

Coleman 40-qt. Road Trip Cooler : Cabela's


----------



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

I've contacted both Koolatron and Coleman to find out if there is a temp control. Like if the ambient temp is 65 will they cool to 25? Our meds should be between 36 & 46. No response from either as yet.

Thanks again for all the in put. Will post results as they come in.


----------



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Just bought the Coleman 40 qt Chiller, cause I found in locally on sale. Came with an ac adapter and seems adequate for our needs. Got it in the kitchen here at home now with a thermometer in it and testing. So far so good. Might just be a keeper. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## WayneS (Sep 21, 2010)

Just be sure that things you put in it are pre-chilled.Since theu operate 30 to 40 degrees below ambiant temperature they don't really have the capability to cool quickly.Always plug it in 12 hours before hand and then place chilled items in. You should be good to go.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Take Wayne S.'s caution to heart, many of these coolers only cool to 40 degrees below the ambient temperature. So if it's 100 outside like in the California deserts, then it will only cool to 60. Then if the vehicle is sitting for a long time with this cooler and the temperature inside gets to 115 (yup it happens), then the cooler will only get down to 75. Bad idea on these models.

You will need a cooler that "maintains" a temperature not one that tries to keep things cooler than the outside air!

It might be better to forego the 12v and use an inverter with enough wattage to support a fridge, and all the recharging stuff that goes along with it, or use 12v and propane for the cooling. The best would be a small generator to run a 110v fridge. But all these solutions will start getting into the big dollars. Plus there are restrictions when running them to become familiar with, so combining all these options will turn your van into something that looks spaceage but you'll be able to keep your meds cool and go anywhere.

It will all depend on the temp storage you need for the meds, but my take is you'll want to control the temp much better than just keeping is a little cooler than the outside temp.

Or just stay in temperatures below 80. Also be careful of altitudes. Many devices don't do well at higher altitudes and you may not notice. Keep in mind if you park at 80 degrees ambient and go out for a while, the temps can rise 10 or so degrees inside.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I see your new cooler is at your home and you are testing it. Are you testing it in your house? Test it outside, in the hot sun and see how it does? I hope you are in hot temperatures. You will also need to research how well it does in humid climates and altitudes, too. You have a very important reason to make sure this thing is not just so-so and keeping your drinks cool enough to tolerate.


----------

